# احصلي على عدسات ماي لنس الأصلية من متجر آيز بسعر مغري



## هاجر علي (26 أغسطس 2020)

المعلومات الأساسية عن عدسات ماي لنس
قطر العدسة : 14.5 مم.
منحنى العدسة : 8.6.
نسبة الماء التي توجد في العدسة : 38%.
البلد التي تم التصنيع بها : كوريا.
المادة المصنوع منها العدسة : عدسات ماي لنس مصنوعة من 0.62 % بوليماكون.
عدد العدسات داخل العبوة : عدستين فقط.
احصل علي " *محلول عدسات* "
اهم المميزات التي توجد في عدسات ماي لنس 
عدسات ماي لنس من العدسات المميزة التي ينبغي أن تقومي بتجربتها لأنها سوف تعطيك نتيجة رائعة و تضيف إلى ينيك لمسة جمالية ساحرة و خلابة حقًا و العدسات يوجد بها العديد من المميزات و التي سوف نقوم بذكرها في النقاط التالية : 


[]عدسات ماي لنس تم صناعتها باستخدام مواد طبية و آمنة تمامًا على العين و لا تسبب لها أي ضرر.
[]العدسات كورية الصنع و لذلك فهي ذات جودة عالية.
[]من أهم المميزات التي توجد في العدسات هي جوالها الناعمة التي لا تسبب أي ضرر للعين عند ارتدائها حتى إذا كنتي مبتدئه في استخدام العدسات اللاصقة فيمكنك ارتداء العدسات بكل أمان.
[]خطوط العدسة تندمج مع خطوط العين حتى تظهر العدسة بمظهر طبيعي جذاب.
[]يتوفر من عدسات ماي لنس عدد كبير من الألوان حتى يمكنك اختيار اللون الذي يناسبك منها.
[]عدسات ماي لنس من العدسات التي تستخدمها النجمات و الكثير من الأشخاص و ذلك بسبب المميزات الكثيرة التي توجد في العدسات و جودتها العالية.
[]تعطيك العدسات مظهر رائع للعين فهي تعمل على إظهار العين بمظهر صحي و لامع.
[]تضيف العدسات لمسة ساحرة إليك و تزيد من جمالك و أنوثتك فسوف تستمتعين بمظهر رائع و تجربة رائعة عند استخدامك عدسات ماي لنس.
[]لا تتسبب العدسات في جفاف العين حتى عند ارتدائها لأوقات طويلة و ذلك لأنها تحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الماء من أجل ترطيب العين طوال فترة ارتداء العدسة و نسبة الماء التي توجد في العدسة هي 38%.
[]العدسة أكبر من بؤبؤ العين بنسبة بسيطة و لذلك فهي توفر تغطية كاملة لبؤبؤ العين و تجعل العين تبدو بمظهر أجمل و طبيعي جدًا.
[]عدسات ماي لنس رقيقة السُمك و خفيفة على العين و ذلك حتى تكون مريحة عند ارتدائها فلن تشعري بها.
[]الألوان المتوفرة من عدسات ماي لنس تم التوصل إليها عن طريق خلط أكثر من لون معًا و ذلك من أجل الوصول إلى درجات ألوان طبيعية.
[]و لمعرفة المزيد قم بالضغط هنا
*عدسات ماي لنس من متجر آيز
*


----------

